# Ridgid 400



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Good machine for small lines and loads?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya I like it good for branches and going through floor drain


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Same here, and for the long kitchen and laundry drains.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like a good little machine for those applications. Any idea on pricing?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

TraTech said:


> Good machine for small lines and loads?




Big box store handyman special not much good for anything other than occasional light usage in smaller lines.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I paid 300 for mine. That was a few years ago.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Handyman?*

I think not. Bought mine 4 years ago when I went on my own and it's still going strong. This machine has a lot of miles on it so for the hundreds I saved I've been very pleased actually. Only problem I noticed was the belt had a tendency to hop off drum when in reverse so I added a small piece of 3/8 tubing and ended that problem. Original cable. I use it on any 2" drain lines such as Kit. sinks, lavs,Washing Machine etc. Anything over 2" gets the Mytana. Smaller such as tub traps, or shower traps I use the 5/16 cable machine. Strong machine. It could use a bath.:laughing:


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm thinken this machine working with a k-7500
and you'd have the ability to deal with most blockages no problems.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TraTech said:


> I'm thinken this machine working with a k-7500
> and you'd have the ability to deal with most blockages no problems.


Yea but if you get a K-3800 to go along with your K-7500 instead, you'll cover the full spectrum of drains from 1 1/4' lavs and going through the trap on tub drains up to 6" mains without owning a K-400...

It's a tweener machine that fits in between the 2 overlapping a little bit into each of them...
Why get it?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K-400 is a pretty poor machine. Similar to another poor machine (General Mini-Rooter). I use the Model N with the 5/8" sectional cable and I can rod all drains from 1.25" copper to 3" cast iron(no roots). All with one machine and one cable size. I'd get a Model N if I where you. 

I agree with Redwood that the K-3800 would be a better option as would a Spartan 100 than a K400.


----------

